

Welcome to Wrdz – A simple blogging platform for introverts (Medium + Reddit) - jorganisak
http://www.wrdz.co/r/53342ddef1b0fb0200000004

======
onion2k
I suggest changing the tagline. It's not "a blogging platform for introverts".
Such a thing is impossible. Calling it that demonstrates a distinct lack of
understanding about introversion and what it means to be introverted.

Introverted people as a group are as diverse as any other group of people. The
only thing that sets introverted people apart from extraverted people is what
they do following social interactions: introverted people look inwards to
recharge while extraverts look outwards. In short, if spending time in a group
makes you feel tired and you seek time on your own to recharge, that means
you're introverted. If spending time in a group makes you feel dynamic and
full of energy, that means you're extraverted. Everyone is somewhere on a
spectrum between those two states.

Being an introvert in a society that values social interaction so highly is
difficult - take a startup accelerator with social events _practically every
night_ as an example and it's obvious why. Being the person who goes home
early and gets labelled 'shy' or 'antisocial' puts you at a great disadvantage
when really you're just genetically predisposed to feeling better spending
time on your own (or in smaller groups).

There is no reason whatsoever why an introverted person wouldn't happily use
Wordpress/Tumblr/Jekyll/whatever for their blog. What you are catering for (eg
"people who want to blog anonymously") is something else entirely.

~~~
jorganisak
This is very useful and thoughtful feedback - thank you.

Having just deployed this app up last week, I am experimenting with different
ways to describe it. I was unsure of the "introvert" tact to begin with, and
am now certain it is not the best choice.

Rather than misunderstanding introversion (as you claim I do simply from
reading an experimental tag line for a web app), it is more likely that I
failed at capturing the essence of the product in the tag line. There is
plenty of successful marketing copy that uses words differently than a
thoughtful definition would dictate.

I think the wise choice is to remove both notions of blogging and introversion
from the description, and focus more on the process of writing. My goal is to
create a place to write on the web that feels offstage from the large social
networks that I believe extroverts thrive on.

------
checker659
Blogging platform for introverts. The first thing it asks during signup:
twitter handle.

~~~
jorganisak
Good point. There is also an email option, and none of your twitter
information is public on the site, only a username you choose (which defaults
to your twitter handle if you use twitter auth). Still, you're right that the
signup process could feel more private by clearly displaying other
authentication options.

~~~
checker659
Sorry, not judging; I couldn't help but notice the irony. That's all. :)

